
Another Alarming Video Reminding Us Tesla's Smart Summon Kinda Sucks - clouddrover
https://jalopnik.com/heres-another-alarming-video-reminding-us-teslas-smart-1839668758
======
widowlark
"The basic Smart Summon technology is incredibly impressive, but it certainly
doesn’t always work, not by any stretch."

Was there ever a claim that it always worked? Or that it should be used in a
place that would make it unsafe? I don't think so.

